# Base de charge sans fil pour iPhone et Watch



## Zoomy (18 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour, 

Avez vous une base de recharge qui recharge l’iPhone par induction et l‘Apple Watch à me conseiller ?

De préférence compatible MFI et qui chauffe le moins possible pour la santé des batteries.


----------

